# 2003-2006 Mercedes AMG Hub Bore?



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I just picked up a set of the below wheels. The info I found on them were that they had a center bore of 66.56mm. I had a set of wheel-hubcentric adapters made. The hub bore on the wheel is larger than 66.56. I measured them to be ~72.56mm after I got the adapters made..... 

So either: 

A) Mercedes had different bore sizes on this wheel 
B) My info obtained on 3 separate sites that confirmed 66.56 was wrong 
C) The wheel bore was enlarged at somepoint 

So I need to have some custom hubrings made now and just want to confirm Mercedes came with a 72.56 hub bore at some point. My gauge is fairly accurate but I would like to know the exact measurement.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Did mercedes offer a hub bore of 72.56 between 2003 and 2006?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I have never heard of Mercedes having anything other than 66.56mm. 72.56mm is a BMW cb


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Those are probably not actually MB wheels.. But rather cheap reps... cheap jap wheel makers do that all the time, make a big center bore so they will fit many cars. 

That's a clear sign you should return them and not buy from some cut rate company again. 

I've dealt with a fair share of MB wheels from the early 90's and up, and they have all been 66.56


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

87vr6 said:


> Those are probably not actually MB wheels.. But rather cheap reps... cheap jap wheel makers do that all the time, make a big center bore so they will fit many cars.
> 
> That's a clear sign you should return them and not buy from some cut rate company again.
> 
> I've dealt with a fair share of MB wheels from the early 90's and up, and they have all been 66.56


 I got these off a friend and the purchase history is not known.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I have never heard of Mercedes having anything other than 66.56mm. 72.56mm is a BMW cb


 I know that which had me thinking they were bored out for a BMW but they are 5x112, which BMW's aren't.


----------

